# lenox bandsaw blades



## brown down

anyone ever use lennox bandsaw blades. i am over and DONE with TIMBERWOLF BLADES?:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kevin

I prefer monkey blades aka munks aka MonkforsSagar. Once a sawyer tries monkey blades they rarely switch to another brand based on my experience. I've been using them for 6 years or so and I'd rather fight than switch (giving away my age).


I buy them here. Call the number and ask for Robert. Tell him Kevin in Texas sent you. That way he'll charge you extra and send me a commission. 


JK.


----------



## brown down

Kevin said:


> I prefer monkey blades aka munks aka MonkforsSagar. Once a sawyer tries monkey blades they rarely switch to another brand based on my experience. I've been using them for 6 years or so and I'd rather fight than switch (giving away my age).
> 
> 
> I buy them here. Call the number and ask for Robert. Tell him Kevin in Texas sent you. That way he'll charge you extra and send me a commission.
> 
> 
> JK.


looking for something for my 14 inch rikon deluxe? i just snapped my custom order pile of you know what from timber wolf at the weld!!!:bomb::diablo:. i have a ton of wood that needs to be chunked up , guess i will have to cook the other 4tpi timber wolf blades i have to get this stuff chunked and waxed. 
I called them and left a message, i appreciate the help and will see what they have to offer. around about what do you pay for your blades?


----------



## Mike1950

We had another thread on supercut blades- I sure like them better then hghland. If you need the number I have it.


----------



## brown down

Mike1950 said:


> We had another thread on supercut blades- I sure like them better then hghland. If you need the number I have it.


yea if you don't mind. i am tired of snapping blades and not performing the way i need them too. i re-saw all of my blanks on my bandsaw, and have been banging my head on whatever is available when this happens and has happened a lot lately. this blade was doing great but breaking at the weld, on a low tension blade. i am way over and done with it, time to move on. i ordered the lennox blades and will see how they perform, but if there is something around that price and is better i am all ears
i ordered a 4 tpi and a 3 tpi 
I need something that will last on green timber!!!!


----------



## Mike1950

SuperCut Bandsaw Co., Inc.
www.supercutbandsaw.com There you go. I have not used on green just dry hardwood. M


----------



## West River WoodWorks

I have had very good luck with the Olson pro blades. The pro blades are a stronger blade then the regular Olsons, and they dont break the bank! 
I have been cutting wet and dry blanks like mad for the last couple of months without any problems. I would recommend using a 3/4" blade with 3 TPI for blank cutting on your saw. The larger gullets in between the teeth carry away more sawdust and lead to longer blade life.
Also release the tension on your blade when not using it.

I purchase mine at my local woodcraft, but you can also buy them online.
Good luck with your milling!:clapping:
Tom


----------



## CodyC

I'm also a former Timberwolf bandsaw blade user. I didn't have trouble with them breaking but I did find that many had crooked welds (the blade would move forward and back when running) and they simply dulled too quickly.

I switched to the Lenox bi-metal blades and get probably five times the life that I did with TW blades. The Lenox blades are more expensive per blade but cheaper over time as they last much longer.

I do use a 3/4" Woodslicer from Highland for resawing (17" bs).


----------



## brown down

CodyC said:


> I'm also a former Timberwolf bandsaw blade user. I didn't have trouble with them breaking but I did find that many had crooked welds (the blade would move forward and back when running) and they simply dulled too quickly.
> 
> I switched to the Lenox bi-metal blades and get probably five times the life that I did with TW blades. The Lenox blades are more expensive per blade but cheaper over time as they last much longer.
> 
> I do use a 3/4" Woodslicer from Highland for resawing (17" bs).



thats exactly the problem i was having. forward and backward motion not on every blade but pretty much on a consistent basis. i even went through all of the steps to re adjust my lower wheel thinking it was that, but was the blade. i ordered a 3tpi and a 4tpi from lennox. thanks for your input, thats who rikon recommended. the price was almost the same, maybe a few bucks more per blade, but the one i snapped at the weld yesterday cost me around 35$ i think paid around that for the lennox.


----------



## Kevin

I thought you were asking about mills brown. 

Cody I tried Lenox Bi-metal also and they were not bad but nothing I have used - and I have used all or close to it, nothing cuts & lasts like a monkey blade at least on my mill. 


:mfight:


----------



## brown down

Kevin said:


> I thought you were asking about mills brown.
> 
> Cody I tried Lenox Bi-metal also and they were not bad but nothing I have used - and I have used all or close to it, nothing cuts & lasts like a monkey blade at least on my mill.
> 
> 
> :mfight:



my bad for not being specific. Its for my 14 in Rikon bandsaw, sorry about that. I need to build a mill tho, BAD!!!!


----------



## davidgiul

brown down said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were asking about mills brown.
> 
> Cody I tried Lenox Bi-metal also and they were not bad but nothing I have used - and I have used all or close to it, nothing cuts & lasts like a monkey blade at least on my mill.
> 
> 
> :mfight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bad for not being specific. Its for my 14 in Rikon bandsaw, sorry about that. I need to build a mill tho, BAD!!!!
Click to expand...

Where do you get these monkey blades?


----------



## Kevin

davidgiul said:


> Where do you get these monkey blades?



Read Post #2 in this thread.


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get these monkey blades?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read Post #2 in this thread.
Click to expand...

oops, my ADD is acting up. Just got off the phone with Robert. Nice guy. He says he will have your check in the mail.
Dave


----------



## brown down

Kevin said:


> I prefer monkey blades aka munks aka MonkforsSagar. Once a sawyer tries monkey blades they rarely switch to another brand based on my experience. I've been using them for 6 years or so and I'd rather fight than switch (giving away my age).
> 
> 
> I buy them here. Call the number and ask for Robert. Tell him Kevin in Texas sent you. That way he'll charge you extra and send me a commission.
> 
> 
> JK.


i called he doesn't make blades to the length i need, more for mills, but thanks, i now have a blade shop for when i do get to build my mill


----------



## David Van Asperen

*RE: lenox bandsaw blades*

Hey Brown Down,
Was wondering how those Lennox blades worked for you. I also have a Rikon 14" bandsaw and am currently using the woodslicer but have considered Lennox when a company rep from Rikon reccomened them.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Bluestingray

*RE: lenox bandsaw blades*



Kevin said:


> I prefer monkey blades aka munks aka MonkforsSagar. Once a sawyer tries monkey blades they rarely switch to another brand based on my experience. I've been using them for 6 years or so and I'd rather fight than switch (giving away my age).
> 
> 
> I buy them here. Call the number and ask for Robert. Tell him Kevin in Texas sent you. That way he'll charge you extra and send me a commission.
> 
> 
> JK.



How do they compare to Cook's / Simmons SuperSharp blades? About $18 each.


----------



## barry richardson

*RE: lenox bandsaw blades*

I use Lennox on my band saw, and the bandsaws where I work. I like them. Bi mental ones are great but they have a thicker back and tend to fatigue and break before they they dull (IMO) cause Im told the 14" wheel is too tight a wrap for them. I mostly use thier carobn blades, They last a long time when used on clean domestic wood. If sawing gnarly stuff, use bi-metal. I get the carbon blades for my 14" bandsaw for around 11 bucks from my local saw shop. They have bulk rolls and make any length you want want. Much longer lasting that timber wolf. I have used Supercut and they were fine too. Curiously, my local Harbor Freight sells Supercut blades, but they are 14 TPI.:dunno:


----------



## brown down

*RE: lenox bandsaw blades*

well i have snapped another lenox 3tpi blade. they cut great, BUT for a 14 in saw they are not meant for i guess the short radius of a 14 in wheel. 
the olson blade i have went dull fairly quick ,so i took my dremmel tool with a diamond bit in it and sharpened it and seems to be holding up. 

Lennox blades cut but for me the price isn't worth it when they don't last. 
back to the drawing board i guess. i found that olson blades like to drift a lot, but will do with what i have now until i find something that last!

The lennox blade that broke, the salesman did tell me that it isn't designed for my saw, well its not going to last long and it didn't!:dash2::dash2:


----------



## del schisler

*i use blades from supperCut*

i used to use woodsclicer but now i use these they are better in my opion. Cut's and keep's cutting . I do a lot of resawing of all different wood's. You have to call they don't list blades on line. the link http://www.supercutbandsaw.com/


----------



## Ironman

*RE: lenox bandsaw blades*

I tried blades from www.sawblade.com and I found it worth my try. I got quality blades at an economical cost.
I am also pro-releasing of tension. It helps for a longer blade life.


----------



## brown down

*RE: lenox bandsaw blades*



Ironman said:


> I tried blades from www.sawblade.com and I found it worth my try. I got quality blades at an economical cost.
> I am also pro-releasing of tension. It helps for a longer blade life.



ill give them a shout on after the holiday! thanks. i have my grandfathers brazing kit, i am going to try to fix the other blade!
if thats the case it looks like they sell it by the foot i may just buy some stock and make my own!


----------



## Mizer

*RE: lenox bandsaw blades*



brown down said:


> Ironman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried blades from www.sawblade.com and I found it worth my try. I got quality blades at an economical cost.
> I am also pro-releasing of tension. It helps for a longer blade life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill give them a shout on after the holiday! thanks. i have my grandfathers brazing kit, i am going to try to fix the other blade!
> if thats the case it looks like they sell it by the foot i may just buy some stock and make my own!
Click to expand...

I don't if it worth the trouble to fix a blade unless it has broken on the weld. I know that when the blades break on my mill you can see many places where there are cracks that will break very quickly if you tried to weld it again. If it broke on the weld that would be different.


----------

